# Router Table/Power Switch



## magnabob (Jul 12, 2009)

I've never had a router table and I am wondering--- since my router has a squeeze trigger, how do you power the router on and off? You obviously can't feed the router while holding a trigger down.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

magnabob said:


> I've never had a router table and I am wondering--- since my router has a squeeze trigger, how do you power the router on and off? You obviously can't feed the router while holding a trigger down.


Most of the trigger type power tools have a little "lock on" button to keep power on when the trigger is released. Some do not and in those cases most people I know of hold the trigger in the "on" position with some mechanical means, tape, clamp of some sort, etc., and control the router with an external power switch. These are switches with a switched outlet incorporated. 
The result is that the power tool trigger switch is held in the on position and the tool is plugged into the switched outlet on the power switch. These are available at MLCS, Rockler and many other woodworking outlets.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, depending on it's construction, the trigger can be held on with a Velcro strap or a suitable length electrical cable tie.


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi,
I have the same problem with my Table saw, which is just an ordinary circular saw mounted on a sub board, sharing my Router sub board mounting in the table.
My Router, (Trend T11EK) has a locking power switch, however the table saw does not.
I use a plastic cable tie to permanently hold down the on trigger button on the saw. (As suggested here by Harry).
I have left it loose enough to just slide off the trigger for conventional use of the saw, (If needed).
As with all rotating cutter tools, it is an essential safety feature, and I strongly urge the use of a Magnetic type No-Volt Switch, to prevent re-energising of power tools in the event of momentary power loss. (You can buy these on ebay for about $20-50, a small price to pay for the prevention of severe injury).

Best regards,
Henry.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Make a metal clip, velcro is a good idea as are cable ties. Always use a no volt release swith as your main on/off tool switch. I have a break foot switch in there as well. You cannot be too safe.


----------



## magnabob (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I suspected that a mechanical solution might be in order, though I think I can take the trigger mechanism apart and interrupt the flow with a switch-- the electric stuff doesn't scare me but routers and table saws sure do (along with chain saws and tractors, I might add). Nope. Never been hurt. (knock on wood).


----------

